# Flugelhorn and Plecostomus Fuzz



## jjjimi84 (Feb 13, 2020)

Here is my Flugelhorn Fuzz, this one was quite a fun and interesting build. As for the build it was really straight forward and sounds fantastic but when I started painting it I made a mistake and had excess paint come off the brush onto the top ruining the original painting. When I tried to clean off the paint I ended up taking of some of the powder coating as well. This pissed me off quite a bit and left a mess on the top, but did leave a rough surface. I figured this would be a great opportunity to try and use posco paint pens and draw something that would cover up the mess. 

With the resurrection theme in mind I drew the zombie hand coming out of the ground and then needed something sizeable on the left side to cover up more blemish so I added a gravestone. Any guess whose name is written on the head stone?

It sounds fantastic and turned out great, my son loved it so much that he recommended I do something similar to the Plecostomus fuzz. Hence the zombie hand with the flower in his hand. It is another really versatile fuzz that does so much really well, really enjoy playing this one.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 13, 2020)

Great artwork, looks awesome! I love the flugelhorn fuzz.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 13, 2020)

I like the common theme and the flower with the "bloom".


----------



## Barry (Feb 13, 2020)

Very cool artwork, nice looking builds!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks great! Hand-painted art is the best. Looks like the Zombie is adjusting the Flugelhorn's tone.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 22, 2020)

Here is a video for the Plecostomus Fuzz, figured I would dig up this old thread instead of starting a new one like I did with the Flugelhorn.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey, it's not every day you get to see another natural burst SG! I absolutely love mine.
Thanks for the demo, sounds pretty cool!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 22, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Hey, it's not every day you get to see another natural burst SG! I absolutely love mine.
> Thanks for the demo, sounds pretty cool!


Thank you! That guitar has a love history, i owned a 2005 natural and sold it when i needed money. Found this one in 2013 and bought it and then a couple years ago the head stock broke off and now it will forever be abused by me


----------



## zgrav (Oct 22, 2020)

Gibsons tend to have more headstock issues.  I have been lucky with my SG and SG Jr., but I have an older small Gibson acoustic that had the headstock snap.  Had an OK repair done for it, but I'll probably get it redone better one of these days.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 22, 2020)

I wasn’t surprised when it happened and it was 75 bucks to have it fixed. I could have spent more where they blend in the paint and what not but I like it as is. Maybe on the next break i will.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 22, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> Thank you! That guitar has a love history, i owned a 2005 natural and sold it when i needed money. Found this one in 2013 and bought it and then a couple years ago the head stock broke off and now it will forever be abused by me



Ouch, that's rough. Mine's a 2000 and is my #1:


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 22, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Ouch, that's rough. Mine's a 2000 and is my #1:
> 
> View attachment 7235


That is a beauty!!!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 22, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> That is a beauty!!!



Thank you, sir!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 22, 2020)

Great demo, you really took the Plecostomus thru its paces.  Thanks, Man!


----------

